# Charlie's first cut



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Charlie had his first cut yesterday, unfortunately the dreaded mats were there which meant a very short cut. So feeling a terrible mummy 

But thought I would share before and after.....

Also noticed he is much more energetic since his cut - anyone else noticed this?

Before









After


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi sue, first of all charlie looks lovely before and after his groom.

When did you start noticing that he had matts I'm curious as bailey is around the same age, we're did you find that he was getting them and were their lots. 

How tall is he?

His coat looks alot curlier after his groom x

Sorry to ask so many questions xx


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Sue
Charlie looks fabulous before and after.He certainly looks more curlier and I think a deeper colour after his groom.I haven't had Milo groomed yet although I think his face should be trimmed,keep putting it off. I brush and comb him frequently but I think he will be prone to tangle
Is Charlie's dad Pablo? I ask because every photo of Charlie has a look of Milo,I think it's the eyes.When we fetched Milo from Janice she said he reminded her of Charlie.I must take a photo of him,I'm terrible I haven't taken many.

Val and Milo


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

emmelg said:


> Hi sue, first of all charlie looks lovely before and after his groom.
> 
> When did you start noticing that he had matts I'm curious as bailey is around the same age, we're did you find that he was getting them and were their lots.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reassurance  his matts appeared in the last couple of weeks particulary on his hind quarters and belly, and yes there were lots - as soon as we combed him thye would reappear and multiply!
I've just measured him and he is 12 inches or 3 heinz tins to his shoulder.


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Fiver said:


> Hi Sue
> Charlie looks fabulous before and after.He certainly looks more curlier and I think a deeper colour after his groom.I haven't had Milo groomed yet although I think his face should be trimmed,keep putting it off. I brush and comb him frequently but I think he will be prone to tangle
> Is Charlie's dad Pablo? I ask because every photo of Charlie has a look of Milo,I think it's the eyes.When we fetched Milo from Janice she said he reminded her of Charlie.I must take a photo of him,I'm terrible I haven't taken many.
> 
> Val and Milo


Hi Val 
Duffy was Charlies dad, but yes they do look similar. I put off having him trimmed for ages and I do miss the shaggy look, I think he will be quite curly as it regrows but he is certianly very red now  get the camera out - we havent seen a photo of Milo for ages, it would be lovely to see how he has grown.
Sue x


----------

